# New to the sight



## Hambone (Jul 21, 2011)

Just picked up a 66 LeMans convertible. I am looking to have the engine rebuilt this fall. The previous owner said the engine hasn't been touched. Runs good starts right up. I am trying to find someone in the Providence RI area who does good work. Appreciate any help.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome from another new owner of a 66 lemans. Let's see some pics.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Why rebuild it if it runs well now? Welcome! x2 on the pics! Eric:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

A good scrubbing, some new gasket here and there, some paint, and your golden if the car runs well. If it is power your after I understand. Other wise clean, mend, and move on to other parts of the car. X3 on the car porn.


----------



## Hambone (Jul 21, 2011)

I was thinking after 45 years it would make sense to open it up take a look around clean it up and replace what's worn out, have the engine and the engine compartment painted. Also what about the issues using unleaded and the affect on the heads? So much to think about.


----------

